# Average miles on today's diesels?



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

What's the average mileage you can put on a modern (2010 or newer) diesel truck before you start running into issues? Notice I said AVERAGE. I know someone will chime in at 800,000 miles.

I would say an average 1500 gas truck starts running into issues around 120K-150K.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

I know a guy that has 230K or so on a 12' Duramax. He's had a couple issues but nothing crazy. It's a little early given 10' or newer. I have 50K on my 13' and not a single problem so far.

All the new diesels are solid motors it's going to be interesting to see how the emissions chit holds up though.

Spousal unit has 73K on her 11' Tahoe. Only thing shes had was a little shudder coming to a stop back around 35-40K. Dealership swapped out IPS and gave her a loner at no charge. Hasnt done it since. She pulls our 6,000 lb camper with it no problems. Goin up hills you will feel it but handles it well.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

around 150k. Most any fleet supervisor will tell you the same. After that the maintenance cost start to increase, with some brands doing better then others.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> around 150k. Most any fleet supervisor will tell you the same. After that the maintenance cost start to increase, with some brands doing better then others.


So it's about the same as a gas truck then? I always thought the diesels cost more because the obviously can do more but also because they last a lot longer too.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> So it's about the same as a gas truck then? I always thought the diesels cost more because the obviously can do more but also because they last a lot longer too.


Diesel do last longer, that was not the question you asked. Well maintained diesel will last 4-500k. Gasoline is going to last around 200k. These are the averages, there are always exceptions out there for both gas and diesel.

Guess you need to define what you call issues. A turbo needing new vanes at 150k is an issue, but nothing major and if you run diesels in a dusty environment you will need to service the turbo at some point in time. Maybe twice if you plan on keeping it for 500k. So what are you calling issues


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My Ford F250, 7.3, has 145,000 miles. No issues so far other than a minor hose leak, differential seal leak and one blown fuse. Water pump, generator, starter, a/c, brake master cylinder..etc..are all original. 

I change transmission fluid every 30K miles and oil every 5,000 miles. 
I use it to tow a 6,000 lbs camper about 800 miles/year. 

Newer diesel trucks have to do better than this 14 years old cousin.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I have over 280000 on my 04 ford 5.4 GAS! Motor. Still runs like new. The dad gum tailgate fell off last week and the dents my employees put in it are making me itch got a new one. But the myth that a diesel runs longer than gas is busted. I guess either outlive the body of the truck.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

t-astragal said:


> I have over 280000 on my 04 ford 5.4 GAS! Motor. Still runs like new. The dad gum tailgate fell off last week and the dents my employees put in it are making me itch got a new one. But the myth that a diesel runs longer than gas is busted. I guess either outlive the body of the truck.


Because your one has 280??? Hahaha

There's quite a few diesels pushin a million.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

oOslikOo said:


> Because your one has 280??? Hahaha
> 
> There's quite a few diesels pushin a million.


All I'm saying is put 300k on in 10-12 yrs and the dang truck is worn out. You're tired of it. Little **** is busted and even though it still has life, most if us are ready to move on. A million miles? That's cool but unless you run a hot shot service, no thanks. I don't want to drive a 30 year old vehicle. So I stand by my statement. Gas is just as good as diesel unless you tow big loads very often. I pull a trailer now and then and pay in mpg when I do. But since its only a couple of times a month it doesn't matter. Fuel, oil, and maintenance are less with gas.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Any of today's modern, maintained properly will last longer than most would like to keep them (depending on how many miles annually you drive).

In my experience because I have had a 05' F-250 6.0 PS (52K on the clock "stolen") , a 08 job 1 F-250 6.4 PS (sold it with 172K on the clock) and did not have any problems with either one. I now have a 14' F-350 6.7 (got a bigger and heavier fifth wheel) and only use it to pull the RV and run a few errands that require a pickup (the 08' was also my daily driver, I'm putting about 800-1000 miles a month on this one) and hope that I will have similar results as above . 

My advice is that you will get good service out of any of them gas or diesel if you buy the one that best suits the purpose that you use it for, you don't need buy a diesel to pull a 6000# camper or boat once or twice a month. Might be different and justifiable to do so if you do it every day. 

In my situation I went with the F-350 diesel as my FW weighs about 12,300# with a pin weight of about 2100#. I could of gone with a gas motor but the diesel is the better option for me.

Yes, the diesel most likely cost 2 to 2.5 times more to maintain but it has a much greater capability than that same truck with a gas engine.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

t-astragal said:


> All I'm saying is put 300k on in 10-12 yrs and the dang truck is worn out. You're tired of it. Little **** is busted and even though it still has life, most if us are ready to move on. A million miles? That's cool but unless you run a hot shot service, no thanks. I don't want to drive a 30 year old vehicle. So I stand by my statement. Gas is just as good as diesel unless you tow big loads very often. I pull a trailer now and then and pay in mpg when I do. But since its only a couple of times a month it doesn't matter. Fuel, oil, and maintenance are less with gas.


Most people do undermine the longevity of a gasser. Buddy just blew a motor at. 398k in an 04. He's gonna rebuild and the tranny is original. Know of a late 90's with over 500 and still pumpin.

Gas jobs are more practical for most people but to say the myth diesels last longer has been busted is pretty dumb.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't believe fuel type means anything to the longevity of the motor. The diesel engine designs that started life as industrial applications have a reputation for longevity. Not lightweight diesel designs like an Olds 350 diesel  

Today, accumulated engine revolutions are less with overdrive transmissions. Emission controls, while adding complexity, cost and a detriment to power, also help keep the engine internals cleaner.

I've seen many gas engines between 500k and a 1000k miles and have never been opened.

I expect my Cummins will do the same.


----------



## Lifted Toys (Nov 26, 2013)

"Emission controls, while adding complexity, cost and a detriment to power, also help keep the engine internals cleaner"

This is a false statement, the newer diesels breath their own exhaust, that is not keeping the internals clean.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Exhaust is carbon dioxide and water vapor - steam


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

And remember too that when it's time to work on the diesel everything costs more.

Starter for a 1/2 ton truck? Probably can buy them all day long for 100-200$. One time back in the 90's we replaced the starter on our 6.9L F (pre-powrestroke) and it was like $600. I had to have my oil cooler replaced on my 6.0 and it was $2K for the job ( with a couple of add ons). 

A well maintained gas engine can easily last 200-300K with minimal maintenance (change the oil and anti-freeze at required intervals). And when it goes bad you can probably do an engine swap for around 3K. Not much you can do to a diesel engine for 3K. 

But on the other hand my F350 weighs about 12K and gets 13 mpg. Can't do that in a gas engine.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bigdav160 said:


> Exhaust is carbon dioxide and water vapor - steam


That is true downstream of the urea catalyst and particulate filter, but totally false for what actually comes out the exhaust ports even on the new motors. If You have ever opened an intercooler where the EGR is routed into the intake, you would be amazed. After a few thousand miles it is a sooty oily mess.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

TheGoose said:


> Starter for a 1/2 ton truck? Probably can buy them all day long for 100-200$. One time back in the 90's we replaced the starter on our 6.9L F (pre-powrestroke) and it was like $600.


Maybe next time you shouldn't buy the gold-plated one. The absolute most expensive one at O'Reilly's is $250. 

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/s...e=Ford&model=F-250&vi=5006432&keyword=starter

I own two Powerstrokes (96 & 11). The wife owns an 07 Dodge gasser. The gasser is ok, but all in all, I prefer my trucks w/o spark plugs. Other than the cost of oil changes, my maintenance is not materially higher on my trucks than hers.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

The starter I listed was only an example. Diesel trucks back then were much more rare than today.

I like my trucks w/o spark plugs also but for daily driver I like a good 1/2 ton gasser. Much smoother and I don't care how you stack it up you will not ever get back the extra $6-10K spent on the engine upgrade for a few extra (supposed) mpg's.

Here is what the starter costs for my '04. One is cheap, the other is $600 with the core.



Worm Drowner said:


> Maybe next time you shouldn't buy the gold-plated one. The absolute most expensive one at O'Reilly's is $250.
> 
> http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/s...e=Ford&model=F-250&vi=5006432&keyword=starter
> 
> I own two Powerstrokes (96 & 11). The wife owns an 07 Dodge gasser. The gasser is ok, but all in all, I prefer my trucks w/o spark plugs. Other than the cost of oil changes, my maintenance is not materially higher on my trucks than hers.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

light duty diesel trucks are a luxury if youre not hauling or towing all the time. even if i didnt put my truck through much work id still rather drive one over a caddy or even a half ton. how long they last depends on the kind of driving, maintenance and tuning(deleting). emissions systems are not good for engines at all.


----------

